# Cloud piraté a répétition



## ChaosMasterStB (23 Mai 2017)

Bonjour a tous,
Je viens vers vous afin d'obtenir des conseils, ma compagne se fait pirater régulièrement son compte Apple par son ex, et ce peu importe le mot de passe qu'elle choisi. Il ne modifie pas le mot de passe mais il arrive à chaque fois a se connecter et télécharger des documents privés et s'amuse à les lui renvoyer pour montrer qu'il l'a fait. J'ai fait des recherches et j'ai trouvé qu'il existait le programme Phone Breaker qui apparemment permet de trouver les mots de passe de compte Apple, je pense que sur l'ordinateur de son ex il y a toujours le profil de ma compagne et qu'il se sert de ca et du programme Phone Breaker pour trouver ses nouveaux mot de passe... mais je ne suis pas du tout Apple et ne connaît pas le fonctionnement de la marque pour la sécurité.... Pouvez-vous m'aider à y voir plus clair en me disant comment il peut s'y prendre et surtout si quelqu'un a déjà porter plainte pour ça et le résultat de la démarche ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Mai 2017)

Salut

As-tu regardé cela : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915 ?


----------



## ChaosMasterStB (23 Mai 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> As-tu regardé cela : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915 ?


Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse rapide, je verrais ce soir avec ma compagne si elle a activé cette fonction.
En cherchant j'avais vu cette double vérification mais je ne savais pas en quoi elle consistait, je comprend mieux en lisant cet article. Mais apparemment avec Phone Breaker il est possible de contourner la double vérification a partir du disque dur mais elle n'a pas d'ordi chez elle et la seule idée qui me vient c'est si son profil est toujours existant sur l'ordi de son ex mais en changeant de mot de passe ça devrait l'obliger a faire la double vérification pour le re activer et que Phone Breaker fonctionne ... Je ne sais pas quoi penser ...


----------



## pabar (5 Juin 2017)

Il faut en premier aller porter plainte pour usurpation d'identité et vols 
Ensuite il faut réinitialiser le téléphone pour supprimer le programme Phone breaker. Apres une sauvegarde de celui-ci sur iCloud, elle pourra le réinitialiser. Pas de risque de reprendre ce programme car ne devant pas être dans l'app store il ne sera pas réinstallé


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2017)

ChaosMasterStB a dit:


> j'ai trouvé qu'il existait le programme Phone Breaker


La seule solution pour ton amie est qu'elle change en premier son identifiant puisque ce programme arrive à trouver le mot de passe et passe outre la sécurité en deux étapes.

Pour moi, le mieux est qu'elle appelle Apple pour qu'il lui change son identifiant en expliquant que quelqu'un utilise ce logiciel à son insu, elle créera ensuite un nouveau mot de passe. Sans changer l'identifiant ce ne sera pas possible d'avoir la paix.


----------

